# PSP emulator for the wii



## Wabsta (Jul 17, 2008)

http://teamshift.fr.gd/News.htm
Yes, a working PSP emulator for the wii.







Here is the info on their website translated to English (with some crappy translator):


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are very proud to present our latest creation
> this affects both the wii: No emulator $ PsP which emulates the psp on wii!
> The emulator does not read actuelement the CSO nor the DAX, only the ISO, and runs between 4 and 8 fps (which is far from a perfect emulation.)
> 
> ...



But don't get your hopes to high yet, it's probably fake... look at the picture...


----------



## Jax (Jul 17, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! Is this real?

First we need a working N64 emulator.


----------



## science (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats hilariously awesome


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 17, 2008)

I CAN FINALLY PLAY GOD OF WAR!!!


AT A *BEEFY 3 FPS!!!!*


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 17, 2008)

That looks fake on an epic level.

Notice the FPS text? Looks like someone used Paint to put it on.
Notice how the LCD is slanted, but the screenshot pasted on lazily is perfectly straight. (well almost, even if it isn't just pasted on it could just be a picture viewer)

I call BS.


----------



## gov78 (Jul 17, 2008)

you got to be shitting me.... seriously....is this real coz im gunna have to get some psp isos (God Of War some of the GTAs MGSO)


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 17, 2008)

since when do psp games give an upscale like that without graphicall uglyness?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 17, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> That looks fake on an epic level.
> 
> Notice the FPS text? Looks like someone used Paint to put it on.
> Notice how the LCD is slanted, but the screenshot pasted on lazily is perfectly straight.
> ...



Seconded. 
Also, it looks unnaturally clear. If you took a pic of an LCD screen, it would look a bit washed out and overbright.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm praying this is true, I'd love to play God of War: Chains of Olympus with a PS2 controller (GC -> PS2 converter). I've already played and completed it on the PSP, but I've always wanted to play it on the big screen.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 17, 2008)

gov78 said:
			
		

> you got to be shitting me.... seriously....is this real coz im gunna have to get some psp isos (God Of War some of the GTAs MGSO)



If it's even real, it only plays at "7-8 fps"...


----------



## Sephi (Jul 17, 2008)

A video of this thing in action would be nice.


----------



## teonintyfive (Jul 17, 2008)

BS. The text is smacked in the screen and sticks out more than Phoebe's "3d-paintings" in the TV-series friends.


----------



## Westside (Jul 17, 2008)

Highly unlikely, as emulators are first made and tested on a PC first and then ported to consoles.  Why would they develop it on something less powerful and not-everyone has, while almost everyone has a pc?


----------



## Soopy (Jul 17, 2008)

obviously fake lmao.
they just released a psp emulator for windows but it doesnt play commercial games.
so how would there be a wii version?


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jul 17, 2008)

Text on the screen is photoshoped. It's too clean and clear.

Where are the reflections of the light from the camera's light on the screen too ?

And moreover, the screenshot of the game has been cut badly (see the upper right corner of the screen ?)

Oh and text is full of grammatical mistakes too.


----------



## teonintyfive (Jul 17, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Highly unlikely, as emulators are first made and tested on a PC first and then ported to consoles.  Why would they develop it on something less powerful and not-everyone has, while almost everyone has a pc?


actually they say they used Potemkin's source.


----------



## 8v8t8r (Jul 17, 2008)

Sekkyumu said:
			
		

> Oh and text is full of grammatical mistakes too.



that's because the source of the text was written in another language, and wabsta just used a translator that makes crappy translations.


----------



## Law (Jul 17, 2008)

Doesn't the SLIM have TV-Out anyway? It would have been pretty funny to see somebody take a photo of it and shoop "N0$PsP   7 fps" in the corner.

Still, good news if this is real.


----------



## fateastray (Jul 17, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> I'm praying this is true, I'd love to play God of War: Chains of Olympus with a PS2 controller (GC -> PS2 converter). I've already played and completed it on the PSP, but I've always wanted to play it on the big screen.



You should just buy a tv cable for psp. Any should work, if you use the FuSa homebrew plugin.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 17, 2008)

I rather have a good n64 emulator instead, plus this looks real fake


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 18, 2008)

Would be great if it was real but there is like a 90% chance that this is fake.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like huge fakery. And you got my hopes up there, I need some way of playing the few PSP titles that are worth checking out. Seeing as there's no PC emulator yet, it seems massively unlikely too. In fact, scratch that, there's no chance this is real. If no-one's been able to work out how to get it to work on the PC (even those working on it for a year), there is NO way this could be possible in such a short time-span.


----------



## Tokas (Jul 18, 2008)

That picture is sooo fake. Look like they used MS paint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The text is awful, the colors are not right and the corners are not right.


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 18, 2008)

hell i want a psp emu on pc


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 18, 2008)

I entered this thread to say cool! But right after seeing the picture it's so uncool.

If you consider PSP's native resolution, emulated and projected on 480P, I doubt you'll get a smooth picture. (Please don't tell me that emulator has smoothing enabled when it runs at 4-8fps, smoothing needs to be off if it's running so sluggish)

Looks too fake, if they bothered taking a photo why not a video?


----------



## notnarb (Jul 18, 2008)

Needless to say, even if it was real, there is a very small chance that the wii will be able to emulate the 222mhz CPU of the PSP, especially since the the wii has a completely different processor structure


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 18, 2008)

notnarb said:
			
		

> Needless to say, even if it was real, there is a very small chance that the wii will be able to emulate the 222mhz CPU of the PSP, especially since the the wii has a completely different processor structure


Not 222MHz. Its usually underclocked to 222MHz, normal clock is 333MHz. Some games run at 266MHz, too.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 18, 2008)

its a fake
if you blow up the image more you can clearly see it


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, most likely just a joke. BTW Team Shift: It's April in July!!!


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 18, 2008)

pathetic amateur fake


----------



## notnarb (Jul 18, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Its usually underclocked to 222MHz


that's what I was getting at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Didn't know some games needed 266 though


----------



## kristijan08 (Jul 18, 2008)

fake... everyone knows the wii doesnt have the graphical capabilities to emulate the PSP lol


----------



## Trolly (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> fake... everyone knows the wii doesnt have the graphical capabilities to emulate the PSP lol


Haha, I dearly hope that was a joke.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 18, 2008)

wish this was true.

lol @ not powerful enough hehe


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 18, 2008)

What?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 18, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dearly hope that, that was a joke too.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I dearly hope that, that was a joke too.


Whut ya chattin boi?
Seriously, wha?


----------



## Westside (Jul 18, 2008)

Most people should know that emulation is mostly CPU based and not GPU based.your GPU merely displays that son of a bitch, your CPU interprets most of what's going down.


----------



## Hit (Jul 18, 2008)

Lol what a joke there isn't even an emulator for PC


----------



## Prime (Jul 18, 2008)

Fake =D


----------



## o RedSheLL x (Jul 20, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> I CAN FINALLY PLAY GOD OF WAR!!!
> 
> 
> AT A *BEEFY 3 FPS!!!!*


LOL YA, I don't have a Wii, but really, like the person said, the FPS is pasted on with paint, and the picture is perfectly on there! No lines on the screen or anything!


----------



## vmkstar99 (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't think anyone saw this but a new post was posted on website (sorry if this was already posted in this thread)
(sorry about horrible translation, I used babel fish =/)

L' No$PsP emulator advances! Here are already 3 days that we had spoken about our No$PsP emulator, and we had say to you that we will leave a beta release in very little time but which we want l' to improve still a little before leaving it. And well, we have good news: - L' emulator can from now on read the CSO but not yet the DAX - We solved some bugs d' posting with certain plays - L' emulator is assembled has 15 fps in the menu of the play LocoRoco! Now, here are big problems of l' emulator: - The sound! - To be obliged to play with a lever gamecube (we currently work so that the wiimote is supported, but c' is rather difficult) - The speed of the plays which is too much slow!!!!!! We wish as you inform as during launching d' a part with LocoRoco, the console s' extinct all alone! We currently work on this problem. We hope for the poster with less possible bugs thus sorry to make you still have patience… We await your proposal to improve l' emulator


----------



## Gullwing (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG!!!! SO FAKE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They didn't even photoshoped it. Look at the top right on the FPS....so fake


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2008)

vmkstar99 said:
			
		

> To be obliged to play with a lever gamecube



Awesome!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 26, 2008)

Why the hell hasn't this been discarded yet?
It reeks of poor shooping.


----------



## Mentz (Jul 26, 2008)

It's a fake...

NO$PSP ?

This name it not new to my ears...

Uhmmm....

Martin K. did a lot of emulators starting with "no$...", and I don't think that this name can be used for any emulators... 

Every developers use an original name for his creations...


----------



## DoDDsTeR (Jan 12, 2013)

No one notice the Wii to the right with the amber standby light on? I'd say that was the concrete evidence right there!


----------



## Arras (Jan 12, 2013)

DoDDsTeR said:


> No one notice the Wii to the right with the amber standby light on? I'd say that was the concrete evidence right there!


The best proof it's fake is that we haven't heard from them since, and that post was four years ago.


----------



## sonictopfan (Aug 14, 2013)

On the bright side, a working open source working PSP emulator is been made very recently, PPSSPP, someone needs to port it to the Wii please.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 14, 2013)

Wii hasn't enough power to emulate the PSP properly, no matter how your coding skills are.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 14, 2013)

This would be the only thing that would make me dust off my Wii.


----------



## pasc (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw this and thought... why....


would someone do this ... again ?




GameWinner said:


> This would be the only thing that would make me dust off my Wii.


 
I take it you already played Metroid Prime Trilogy ?


----------



## Clarky (Aug 14, 2013)

Why do people keep digging up this shit....again?


----------

